# Fox horizon pod...meinungen...



## dennisthemennes7 (20. August 2008)

moin anglerkollegen, besser gesagt, Karpfenangler 

also folgende Frage einmal...was haltet ihr vom 
FOX HORIZON POD?

Ich wollte mir zuerst den FOX SKY POD holen, aber bei der Betrachtung fiel mir ausser dem Grössenunteschied nichts auf...

Welche Erfahrung habt ihr mit dem Pod gemacht? Seid ihr zufrieden?

Habe mir das Ding ganz neu gekauft...von der Qualität genau wie der FOX SKY POD halt nur kleiner deshalb wohl auch die Bezeichnung "kleiner Bruder" vom FOX SKY POD

Wäre natürlich gut wenn ihr mal in die Taste haut und eure Meinung niederschreibt, einfach aus Interesse

btw: habe mir zwei "DAIWA TOURNAMENT AKN RUTEN 12 ft 3lbs geholt" was haltet ihr von denen? 

alles Gute Dennis


----------



## zrako (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fox horizon pod...meinungen...*

mal so am rande.....

wieso kaufst du dir was ohne vorher meinungen darüber gehört zu haben, wenn dich meinungen interessieren?


----------



## dennisthemennes7 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fox horizon pod...meinungen...*

die klug********r sind auch wieder im forum unterwegs 

so mein kleiner , pass mal uff 

1. gefällt das pod MIR! 2. habe ich es mir deshalb gekauft 3. will ich wissen ob andere damit zufrieden sind... 4. und ob sich dieses pod wirklich nur in der grösse vom sky pod unterschiedet...

ps: hast du langeweile? beantworte eifnach die fragen die ich gestellt habe hier...mich interessiert das was du hier gepostet hat nicht...

es gib halt freundlichne und unfreundliche menschen die nicht lesen können


----------



## zrako (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fox horizon pod...meinungen...*



dennisthemennes7 schrieb:


> die klug********r sind auch wieder im forum unterwegs
> 
> so mein kleiner , pass mal uff
> 
> ...



soviel zum thema unfreundlich


----------



## fantazia (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fox horizon pod...meinungen...*



dennisthemennes7 schrieb:


> die klug********r sind auch wieder im forum unterwegs


Wieso Klug********r?Sich nen Pod und Ruten zu kaufen und hinterher zu fragen ist halt naja sagen wir mal dämlich|supergri.Das hinterher fragen kann man sich dann auch sparen.Und wieso bist du gleich so aggro?


----------



## dennisthemennes7 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fox horizon pod...meinungen...*

verwarnungen ...

fantazia? wieso sprichst du über dich?...ich würde ja nie sagen das ich dämmlich ibn :X

naja aber manch einer mags 

ich mag keine billigangler weisst du? die nur müll eqitement haben  dazu gehörst ganz sicher DU!

jemand der weiss was qualität ist würde sich hierzu äussern...weil ich nciht wissen will wie es einigen gefällt der rod pod sondern sie sie ihn finden...ich brauche die antworten hier nicht um zu entscheiden OB ich ihn kaufe sondern WIE sie leute ihn finden

DU kappieren? (verstehen)....

ohm an...auch hier im anglerboard gibt es leute die zu wenig funzende zellen im kopp haben um bestimmte "posts" zu verstehen

stimmts?

achja ich aggro? war ich noch nie...ich stelle lediglich tatsachen zusammen


----------



## zrako (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fox horizon pod...meinungen...*



dennisthemennes7 schrieb:


> verwarnungen ...
> 
> fantazia? wieso sprichst du über dich?...ich würde ja nie sagen das ich dämmlich ibn :X
> 
> ...



mach nur so weiter, dann biste nicht mehr lange hier


----------



## fantazia (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fox horizon pod...meinungen...*

Oh man bist du kindisch|rolleyes#6.
Sonen Leuten wie dir hilft man doch immer gerne:q.


----------



## punkarpfen (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fox horizon pod...meinungen...*

Und was hat ein Horizonpod mit Qualität zu tun? Ich finde das Pod eher mäßig. Qualitativ maximal Mittelmaß und auch nicht wirklich highpodtauglich. Die Ruten sind ganz nett, wobei ich andere Ruten in der Preisklasse besser finde. 
Nur so als Tipp: Falls du hier länger mitposten möchtest, schalte mal ein paar Gänge runter.


----------



## fantazia (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fox horizon pod...meinungen...*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Und was hat ein Horizonpod mit Qualität zu tun? Ich finde das Pod eher mäßig. Qualitativ maximal Mittelmaß und auch nicht wirklich highpodtauglich.


Das dachte ich mir auch gerade.Hab es zwar selber und bin mit dem Pod zufrieden aber es gibt weitaus bessere Pods und wie du schon sagtest ist es eher Mittelmaß.Naja aber dennisthemennes7 scheint ja der Pro-Carphunter zu sein da er nur qualitative hochwertiges und teures Tackle fischt:q.


----------



## dennisthemennes7 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fox horizon pod...meinungen...*

punkarpfen? ich sollte ein paar gänge runterschalten? und was ist mit fantazia?

du bist lustig

und erzäh mir jetzt nicht...die ruten sind ganz ok.-.das schreibste leider nur weil du jetzt mit rumhacken möchtest auf mich

schöner versuch

aber das die ruten TOP sind.. haben mir "dieter martens und sascha pingel" gesagt..deshalb hab ich sie mir geholt

kennste die?

sind die bekanntestesten karpfenfischer über die europäischen grenzen hinaus...erzähl mir nicht in der preisklasse gibt es viel besseres..

lächerlich dieses verhalten

wenn ein admin sich das hier anguckt...muss er auch über eure antworten lachen dneke ich mal...naja

viel spass noch ihr KENNER


----------



## fantazia (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fox horizon pod...meinungen...*



dennisthemennes7 schrieb:


> punkarpfen? ich sollte ein paar gänge runterschalten? und was ist mit fantazia?


So wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus.
Brauchst dich garnicht wundern das du so behandelt wirst bei deinem Verhalten.
Du laberst halt nur Müll siehe auch http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=132856&page=3.


----------



## punkarpfen (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fox horizon pod...meinungen...*

Ohhhhh Dieter Martens und Sascha Pingel haben gesagt das die Top sind, na dann MUSS man die ja gleich kaufen. Vermutlich hast du die Ruten auch gleich dort dort im Laden gekauft. In welchem Team fischen die beiden denn? - Daiwa-Cormoran! Soviel zu der Empfehlung. 
Ja, es gibt meiner Meinung nach bessere Ruten in der Preisklasse. Nämlich Custom Build! Da kann man die Rute exakt seinen Vorstellungen anpassen (lassen). Auch von Century, Harrison, Free Spirit usw. gibt es schöne Blanks/Ruten für die ich die Tournament AKN stehen lassen würde. Aber Rutenkauf ist wie Schuhkauf subjektiv.


----------



## punkarpfen (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fox horizon pod...meinungen...*

Eine Frage noch: Du fischt ja deiner Meinung nach nur das "Beste". Warum bist du dann mit dem Horizon den günstigeren Kompromiss eingegangen?


----------



## fantazia (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fox horizon pod...meinungen...*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch: Du fischt ja deiner Meinung nach nur das "Beste". Warum bist du dann mit dem Horizon den günstigeren Kompromiss eingegangen?


Na weil Dieter Martens und Sascha Pingel gesagt haben das das Horizon mit das beste Pod aufm Markt ist und sie zufällig noch eines für den unschlagbaren Preis von 300€ bei sich im Laden
stehen hatten.Da konnte er natürlich nicht Nein sagen:q.


----------



## punkarpfen (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fox horizon pod...meinungen...*

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich hier jemand mit seinem Tackle profilieren möchte. Aber die Vermutung ist bestimmt nicht richtig ...
Wenn man nach Meinungen zu Ausrüstungsgegenständen fragt, kann es immer passieren, dass andere Angler die Sachen nicht so toll finden. Das sollte man aber nicht als persönlichen Angriff sehen, sondern es handelt sich hierbei um subjektive Meinungen zu Gegenständen. Also bleib locker, wenn jemand dein Tackle nicht mag.


----------



## max_hoppus (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fox horizon pod...meinungen...*

Oh Gott wie bescheurt kann man bitte sein? Du hast jetzt hier kein Skypod oder Grand Snyper usw. sondern ein Horizon. Das Teil mag zwar ganz OK sein, aber ist jetzt auch nicht das Non-Plus-Ultra! Das beste Tackle nützt außerdem nichts, wenn man nicht weiß wie! 
Und was soll das jetzt bringen nachzufragen was wir davon halten? Ich sag jetzt einfach mal ich find das Sch... Verkaufst dus jetzt wieder? Oder findest du es doch nicht so toll, dass du dich noch von anderen bestätigen lassen musst?! Sorry, aber das ist echt .... weiß ich auch nicht... fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein...

//EDIT: Ich glaube übrigens, dass du diese Peitschen nicht mal besitzt... Weshalb kauft man sich 2 400€ ruten und legt diese dann auf ein Mittelklasse-Pod?? Versteh ich nicht ganz. Ahja und der Admin/die Mods werden sich höchstens über deine Posts einen weglachen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fox horizon pod...meinungen...*



dennisthemennes7 schrieb:


> wenn ein admin sich das hier anguckt...muss er auch über eure antworten lachen dneke ich mal...naja
> 
> viel spass noch ihr KENNER



Ein Mod hat sich das angekuckt und schreibt Dir was dazu.

Leute mit Deinem auftreten brauchen wir hier ganz und gar nicht. Entweder Du benimmst Dich in Zukunft, oder Du bist hier schneller wieder raus, als Du Dich registrieren konntest.

Verstanden ?

Für Deine unhöflichen postings bekommst Du außerdem eine Verwarnung. 

@all

Lasst Euch bitte nicht durch sowas hinreißen und auf die selbe Ebene abgleiten.

Und nun mach ich den Thread hier dicht.


----------

